# sweet heavenly sign?



## Ladybugs

this is meant for those who do believe in God and afterlife,- if you do, have you ever had some type of encounter you couldnt explain in natural term, but maybe had to do with loved one in heaven?

i will share this true story with you, i was interested to hear others. A few month after my baby son died, there were several times I noticed a smell of roses in my room, it was not coming from anywher (no open window, nothing to explain it) it dissipated after maybe 20 minute or so.

it happened every so often, about 2 or 3 x per week at random times, -after about 4 months it stopped and never happened again


i am not sure why roses, maybe bc they symbollize enduring love?


----------



## 827Aug

I have these things happen all the time. I guess some of us are just more sensitive or paying closer attention to details. My mother says I noticed things very early in life and would call her attention to them. And after my near death experience last year my experiences have intensified.

Although I have many stories, I'll share the one I'm currently dealing with. Back in October 2008 I was awaken from a deep sleep. A voice was telling me to read certain chapters in The Book of Job (from the Bible). Although I was sleepy, I jotted down exactly what to read in the journal beside my bed and promptly went back to sleep. The next morning I did go read those chapters. It was basically describing everything Job lost. 

I knew things were getting bad at my store and my husband had been gone for six months. Still I found the message to be puzzling. I then discussed it with my therapist and minister. They believed it was to prepare me for bad times ahead. But as hard times hit, I was to keep my faith in God. By keeping my faith things would end well. 

Some mornings after reading the Bible I close it and leave it lying on the bed. Well, I had to come home early one day in May. When I walked in my bedroom I noticed that my Bible was where I left it---but, it was opened to the first page of The Book of Job. No one had been in the house and nothing else was moved. It got my attention, because I felt as though something was about to happen. And I was right.

Two weeks later after some unforeseen circumstances, we were forced to close our business. Other bad stuff continues to happen, but I don't let it get me down. I still have my faith while everything around me crumbles. It's hard to explain the peace I am experiencing from those messages. I'm curious how this saga (my own Job experience) will finally end.

I know where you are coming from. It's a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Ladybugs

I went to google 'roses' and found a little more info-- red rose can mean the blood of Jesus or the martyrs...a white rose means purity...a pink rose means sorrow or condolences/comfort
Jesus is also described as the 'Rose of sharon' Sharon is a metaphor of Israel and he is the beauty of it

here is my favorite- a single rose means perpetual love

the fragrance of roses elicits feeling of love but also sorrow

the dolor or sorrow of Christ is portrayed by red rose


----------



## cb45

827Aug said:


> I have these things happen all the time. I guess some of us are just more sensitive or paying closer attention to details. My mother says I noticed things very early in life and would call her attention to them. And after my near death experience last year my experiences have intensified.
> 
> Although I have many stories, I'll share the one I'm currently dealing with. Back in October 2008 I was awaken from a deep sleep. A voice was telling me to read certain chapters in The Book of Job (from the Bible). Although I was sleepy, I jotted down exactly what to read in the journal beside my bed and promptly went back to sleep. The next morning I did go read those chapters. It was basically describing everything Job lost.
> 
> I knew things were getting bad at my store and my husband had been gone for six months. Still I found the message to be puzzling. I then discussed it with my therapist and minister. They believed it was to prepare me for bad times ahead. But as hard times hit, I was to keep my faith in God. By keeping my faith things would end well.
> 
> Some mornings after reading the Bible I close it and leave it lying on the bed. Well, I had to come home early one day in May. When I walked in my bedroom I noticed that my Bible was where I left it---but, it was opened to the first page of The Book of Job. No one had been in the house and nothing else was moved. It got my attention, because I felt as though something was about to happen. And I was right.
> 
> Two weeks later after some unforeseen circumstances, we were forced to close our business. Other bad stuff continues to happen, but I don't let it get me down. I still have my faith while everything around me crumbles. It's hard to explain the peace I am experiencing from those messages. I'm curious how this saga (my own Job experience) will finally end.
> 
> I know where you are coming from. It's a great feeling, isn't it?


U r fortunate. i didnt get any warnings back in '87 re: my spiritual warfare battle.
one day here or hereafter, i'll understand the whys etc.

re: yer peace. i totally understand it/you. i hope the H>S> 
shows u the positive to come, real soon (and not just the negs)
but the peace is still priceless, pos or neg.

shalom.........................


----------

